# Free Trading Webinars



## GDMFX (14 April 2014)

Join our Free Trading Web-based Seminar. Let me know what you think about them.

---------

Our live free webinars provide valuable insight into a variety of subjects relating to the Foreign Exchange Market and the fundamentals of the financial markets.
There will be a Question & Answer session after every webinar where you can ask anything related to the topics discussed.
Our first week webinar schedule is as shown below:

Time: 12pm (GMT +0)
Dates:

*Intro to MT4* - Wednesday 09.04.2014
What we'll cover:-
Interface Layout
Position Management (Open / Close / Modify)
Trading from Charts

*Chart Patterns* - Friday 11.04.2014
What we'll cover:-
Double Top / Bottom
Head and Shoulders
Triangles

*Candlestick Formations* - Wednesday 16.04.2014
*Technical Indicators* - Friday 18.04.2014
*FX Risk Management* - Wednesday 23.04.2014
*Trend Following* – Friday 25.04.2014
*News Trading* – Wednesday 30.04.2014

*Kiril Tsenkov*
_Deputy Development Director_
He is a licensed Stock Broker with a decade of FX experience and background from Global Financial Institutions based in Frankfurt and London.

Join at our webinars section


----------



## GDMFX (15 April 2014)

*2nd Week of Free Webinars*

Remember to join this week's free trading webinar for beginners.
Every week till the end of the month, we'll focus on two different topics.
Question & Answer session after every webinar where you can ask anything related to the topics discussed.

Focusing on topics like:-
*Candlestick Formations* - Wednesday 16.04.2014

Major Formations
Minor Formations
Confirmations

*Technical Indicators* - Friday 18.04.2014

Moving Averages
Bollinger Bands
Oscillators

The webinars will be hosted by one of our Trading Gurus:

*Kiril Tsenkov*
_is a licensed Stock Broker with a decade of FX experience and background from Global Financial Institutions based in Frankfurt and London._

*Joseph Novichkov*
_is a Senior Commodity Analyst with an Engineering Background and a passion for the Financial Markets. His multi-year record-breaking track-record is the result of his focus on Short-Term Gold and Oil Trading._

Join at our webinars section.


----------



## CanOz (15 April 2014)

*Re: 2nd Week of Free Webinars*



***** said:


> Remember to join this week's free trading webinar for beginners.
> Every week till the end of the month, we'll focus on two different topics.
> Question & Answer session after every webinar where you can ask anything related to the topics discussed.
> 
> ...




I'm giving FREE trading webinars too....How to Trade the DAX without losing your house...


----------



## Faramir (15 April 2014)

Friday 18 April is Good Friday
Friday 25 April is ANZAC

Are you really expecting anyone to watch Technical Indicators on Good Friday. I am on the beach Patroling. 

Others are going to Church. If you want to post on an Australian site, at least work out our Public Holidays.


----------



## CanOz (15 April 2014)

Faramir said:


> Friday 18 April is Good Friday
> Friday 25 April is ANZAC
> 
> Are you really expecting anyone to watch Technical Indicators on Good Friday. I am on the beach Patroling.
> ...




lol....brilliant


----------



## Joe Blow (15 April 2014)

GDMFX have a long history of spamming ASF, contributing nothing while trying to squeeze as much free advertising out of us as possible. So their most recent post here will be their last. Based on the company's behaviour on ASF, I would advise others to avoid dealing with them. No reputable company spends their time spamming stock market forums.

However, this thread can now be used to post about free trading webinars that others might find interesting. No point letting a good thread go to waste.

If there is an interesting free trading webinar coming up, let others know by posting about it in this thread.


----------



## pixel (15 April 2014)

Joe Blow said:


> this thread can now be used to post about free trading webinars that others might find interesting. No point letting a good thread go to waste.
> 
> If there is an interesting free trading webinar coming up, let others know by posting about it in this thread.




I have been following this man's weekly presentations for years:
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query="asx+top+50"

Category: "others *might* find interesting"

They started out as subscription-only webinars, but have since been moved to youtube, where past presentations are still available. That way, you can look back and compare Plan with Evolution.
(but remember: Nobody is 100% perfect!)


----------

